# my show racers



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

this are some of my birds having fun


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool pics I like the bird in the second pic with his feet up and eye's closed all he needs is a cold beer next to him


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures and pretty birds! The one mentioned above is my favorite. That is the most chill pigeon I've ever seen LOL


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like I would imagine the old Roman bath houses were like. Great pictures! Great looking, fun loving birds.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks guys,that bird always goes upside down when he is close to water,he goofs around a lot,next pics are when they are out cruising


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They are amazing birds. Did you double take the first time you saw him like that, I think I would have almost mistaken him for ..........


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice pics.
Can you Settle old show racers ?


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Great pics and really nice breed. thanks for sharing


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Such beautiful and happy birds - these pictures made my day!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see u like those reds so do I


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

no he is not dead,the next pic is after the bath,he is sunbathing


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

its hard to settle or home show racers since they are good flyers but bad homing instict


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These are STRH's. Better fliers and closer to normal racing pigeons that ASR's which have been tweaked a bit more.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Amazing photos . I like your birds 

thank you for sharing


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

hahha man great looking birds never had show racers but the look great


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice birds!


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Verry nice birds, I like them.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

hi catmicky where in MD?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Are these Sow Rcers or Show Homers?


----------

